
A Web Developer's Approach to Bedbugs - gluejar
http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2010/10/web-developers-approach-to-bedbugs.html
======
wglb
As a side note, who doesn't wish for one of these cool microscopes. However,
upon further review, you might end up with a list of stuff that cannot be
unseen.

------
n72
Or just call a licensed exterminator. That's what I did both times and it
worked.

~~~
makmanalp
Did it happen a second time in the same spot? If so, that's not very
convincing.

